# Light weight DH race rigs



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

So since there is a light weight freeride bike thread I think there should be a DH race rig one! So lets see them pics with weight! Don't have to super light bikes but I would like to see builds of light DH race rigs.

Thanks.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

this bike shreds now that its drilled


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

39 pound M-3

red


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sinister R9 - 39.2 lbs.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

not a demo, thats for sure, but a gt dhi


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Dj I want to see peoples bikes, not them talking about bikes that they don't have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Socom...

nuff said.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, or you could just pretend that you had a super light bike, by putting carbon fiber stickers on your demo, i no just giving you a hard time because you want a light bike, and you wouldnt get a gt dhi


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Same as the lightweight FR thread

38.5lbs.


















Still to come, flat bars, ti coil spring as well as evolver rear shock(for different terrain), lighter tires(current are 1400g a piece) likely to be Blue Groove 2.5 race/Nevagal 2.35 race for winter , gravity light cranks, Nokon housing, PowerChords der. cable, full XO shiftin with lighter pulleys, full ceramic bearings, Ti spindles for the MG-1's, Ti bolts in the fork, stem, dropouts, shock mount, and such, alluminum bolts in low stress areas such as the seat clamp and seatpost.

We'll see how light it goes.

-Kevin


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Might as well go with some Formula Puro's or Magura's... the light ones


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 39 pound M-3
> 
> red


I really want to see that thing on a scale with a picture of the weight in it..............


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

My 08 Race bike and around 36lbs:










Link to my write up on the bike with Specs and build:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=351531


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

FCLINDER how do you like that set up. I have a Demo 7 that I am getting Boxxer teams for, but was thinking DHXA what do ya think?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> FCLINDER how do you like that set up. I have a Demo 7 that I am getting Boxxer teams for, but was thinking DHXA what do ya think?


Rocco Air WC or TST, going to be the hot setup for air in '08. I've got some ride time on a WC, it's very, very, very nice.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that morewood is sooo sick, and light, a like the m3 too


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

http://ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171406


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Ibex Zone FR1 38lbs


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

Err said:


> Rocco Air WC or TST, going to be the hot setup for air in '08. I've got some ride time on a WC, it's very, very, very nice.


can you elaborate on the roco air in comparison to coil shocks? is this a long travel application?


----------



## ashes_mtb (Aug 5, 2007)

My old downhill bike, 28lbs, from an era when true downhill bikes were rare. 

Just for fun, I tried unsuccessfully to make a comeback to racing in 2001 on it... Either the tracks have got a lot more technical or I've lost all ability.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Ibex Zone FR1 38lbs


What scale are you weighing your bike with? I can't see how that is 38.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link Rover.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Have shown it before but....
My Nicolai UFO ST, 37lbs with pretty standard parts aside from the air fork and shock 
Super fun ride.

Be fun to ride it back to back with that morewood  2 7X7 rigs, SP, Low, short and fast..
Brraaaap :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Blitz II 39lbs. :cornut:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> What scale are you weighing your bike with? I can't see how that is 38.


Bathroom scale... bike was 44lbs before... then i replaced the monster t with my sherman slider, hussefelt cranks to howitzers team and holzefeller, minions 2.5 steel beads with 2.5 wtb dissent kevlar... 38 is very possible... XD

Frame : Custom White Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Devolved Manitou Sherman Slider Plus
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Hayes Stroker Trail
Tyres : 2.5 WTB Dissent Race
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Holzefeller with FSA bash
BB : Truvativ Howitzer Team
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig DH Pro
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V
Rear Axle : Azonic Momentum Axle
Grips : Azonic Love Handles


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You know... you don't have to say "custom white" every time... we can see it's white...


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

0lbs i sold it


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You know... you don't have to say "custom white" every time... we can see it's white...


copy paste from profile... XD


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I realize you guys race your 7 inch rigs and all, but when I think "DH race rig" I think 8-9 inches of rear, and a triple-clamp... IMHO.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Some of us don't need 8-9 inches of travel. Like me I only weight 140 pounds so why ride a full 8 inch bike that is less flickable than a seven?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Some of us don't need 8-9 inches of travel. Like me I only weight 140 pounds so why ride a full 8 inch bike that is less flickable than a seven?





CountryBoy said:


> So since there is a light weight freeride bike thread I think there should be a DH race rig one! So lets see them pics with weight! Don't have to super light bikes but I would like to see builds of light DH race rigs.


I was just observing how half these bikes could go in the light weight freeride bike thread you mentioned. So why start another thread with the same exact bikes???


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Stupid dial up, double post...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Just an observation that half these bikes could go in the "light weight freeride" bike thread you talked about. Now we have 2 threads with the exact same bikes


who cares, maybe, he just wants to see what people use for dh that are pretty light, who cares if they arent v10s or m3s, some uof us lightweights can get away with riding a 7 inch travel bike


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Djponee said:


> who cares, maybe, he just wants to see what people use for dh that are pretty light, who cares if they arent v10s or m3s, some uof us lightweights can get away with riding a 7 inch travel bike


why does making you a light weight mean you should get away with a 7 inch travel bike? If you have your suspension setup correctly, you would just get softer springs to compensate...

i don't think a few of the bikes in this thread should be categorized as dh race bikes. when i think of dh race, i think of like world cup dh, and there aren't many bikes with 6" of travel out there racing wc's...

they would fit in the freeride thread if you ask me. dogonfr definitely broke the rules of the post, he should be banned.:thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> Socom...
> 
> nuff said.


Why is the rear red?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Doesn't any bike that you DH race on qualify as a DH race rig? IMO, yes, so no one has broken any rules, as long as they race their rig that is lightweight in their own opinion.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I want to see the builds people have on their race rigs.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

dowst said:


> Doesn't any bike that you DH race on qualify as a DH race rig? IMO, yes, so no one has broken any rules, as long as they race their rig that is lightweight in their own opinion.


Not really. I wouldn't say a Blur 4X is a dh race rig just because you race it in a dh race. Some people might say that they can get away with it because their courses are easy, but just because they ride it in a DH race, doesn't make it a DH rig, in my opinion.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Quality over quantity. An inch of travel isn't going to make or break a race rig. Geometry and the quality of travel is much more important.

I've seen a kid on a SS p3 tear up a gnarly-ass DH course and place podium over some folks with full blown rigs.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Quality over quantity. An inch of travel isn't going to make or break a race rig. Geometry and the quality of travel is much more important.
> 
> I've seen a kid on a SS p3 tear up a gnarly-ass DH course and place podium over some folks with full blown rigs.


what race course was that?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

matt said:


> what race course was that?


It's called "lassidewalka"

:lol:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Quality over quantity. An inch of travel isn't going to make or break a race rig. Geometry and the quality of travel is much more important.
> 
> I


Exactly. And more importantly, the quality of the rider.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

but a hardtail may, especially a p3 with 4 inches of front travel


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Quality over quantity. An inch of travel isn't going to make or break a race rig. Geometry and the quality of travel is much more important.
> 
> I've seen a kid on a SS p3 tear up a gnarly-ass DH course and place podium over some folks with full blown rigs.


Agreed... also depends on course... Brian Lopes won the A Line race in Whistler on a short travel bike beating guys like Rennie and Gracia...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You know... you don't have to say "custom white" every time... we can see it's white...


Once you bail on your bike, get a scratch...CUSTOM PAINTJOB!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Once you bail on your bike, get a scratch...CUSTOM PAINTJOB!


nah.. the paint was fine... i just really wanted a white bike and when i broke my fork during summer i had 2 months of down time... might as well paint my frame... lol


----------



## alant (Nov 17, 2005)

boone said:


> Have shown it before but....
> My Nicolai UFO ST, 37lbs with pretty standard parts aside from the air fork and shock
> Super fun ride.
> 
> ...


wow! that bike looks amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Pre-production V-10. 36lbs

Downtube much thinner than production bikes. Lower pivots hand made and not machined. TI hardware EVERY WHERE. Next years V-10 should build up around 34 lbs. Hey I'm an aerospace geek I do my homework. 

Fox 40
WTB Dual Duty Wheels w alum nipples DB spokes
Hayes Hydro Classic (three TI bolts per rotor)
Truvativ Holtzfellers 
GAMUT guide
Kenda Neagals 2.5 XC tubes
Mallet pedals
SRAM XO changer
1998 XTR 8sp Ti Cassette (eighth cog cut off and carrier machined down)
Thompson 50mm stem
EA-70 monkey bar

This bike has survived three seasons at Northstar. Proof that if you REALLY maintain your bike it will last forever.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Like the Ti hardware thing. I'm doing the same to my bike(not finished yet) but man some parts would scare me (but I'm a riding tank  )

Now my lapierre is siting at 40.3lbs but it's with almost all stock parts (stock 40.7 without pedals). Pics soon(week or so). Changing my old dx pedals would help it. Changing the 888 rc2x would help but I like it too much to part with it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Downtube much thinner than production bikes. Lower pivots hand made and not machined. TI hardware EVERY WHERE. Next years V-10 should build up around 34 lbs. Hey I'm an aerospace geek I do my homework.
> 
> Fox 40
> WTB Dual Duty Wheels w alum nipples DB spokes
> ...


that is crazy i want one


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Agreed... also depends on course... Brian Lopes won the A Line race in Whistler on a short travel bike beating guys like Rennie and Gracia...


thats a downhill bmx trail though. not a gnarly ass dh course.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

That V10 sounds like it could be an all mountain bike!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> That V10 sounds like it could be an all mountain bike


a little other than the ten inches of travel and the 40's but hay, who doesnt love pedal bob. I know i do.

But ya 36lbs=ten inches of travel=sickness


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm pretty skeptical w/o scale pics...I must admit.

EDIT: Why not go with a Boxxer WC and some CB Acid pedals?


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

wasnt this thread for PICS?


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> FCLINDER how do you like that set up. I have a Demo 7 that I am getting Boxxer teams for, but was thinking DHXA what do ya think?


Have to say I am liking the DHX Air so far. It takes a while to set it up right, but after that its dead on......


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

FCLINDER said:


> Have to say I am liking the DHX Air so far. It takes a while to set it up right, but after that its dead on......


Just going to get a ti coil I think!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

yessir, so post some, i would but my bike is 43 lbs


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

I was wondering the same? but I can tell you why go 40 over the boxx...


----------



## klunky (Nov 3, 2005)

Exactly how does your XO 9 speed shifter work on an 8 speed cassette? I find it hard to believe


----------



## ZUMBI (Oct 2, 2007)

Team Zumbi race bikes:









16.8kg

https://www.zumbi.pl/riders18.jpg

https://www.zumbi.pl/zmianarozmiarudsc03087zn9.jpg
16.5kg


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

And I just posted your bike in another tread here 

The spec on the 16.5kg bike is somewhere on the site?


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

That is one sick-looking hot rod! Love the green!


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> Just going to get a ti coil I think!


Yah, I will have a RS Vivid or Cane Creek DB with a Ti spring on it for race season. The Air is for the off season and smaller race tracks. I like how I can set it up soft for DH riding and then set it up stiff for XC or DJing. It is a great do it all bike.


----------



## ZUMBI (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Norbar when are You coming for a ride?, lovely muddy conditions 
spec for the 16.5 kg bike:
zumbi f44 Ti frame
manitou swinger 6way shock plus Ti spring
boxxer Team 06
wtb hubs (alu rear axle)
mavic 721 rims
fsa bb
xpedo pedals
maxxis highroller 2.5 tires 2 ply
maxxis tubes
macguyver silver tape rim strips 
sunline stem plus handlebar
juicy 7 brakes
titec seatpost plus titec Ti rail seat
xt shifter
105 der
105 cassette
zumbi chainreaktor chain guide
reborn headset


















F44 Ti on avalanche suspension
17.9kg


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Be there Friday-Sunday. Still medium compound tires at the back so It's gonna be a drifting experience 

17.9kg with avy is very nice.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> Lower pivots hand made and not machined. .


Care to explain exactly what you are talking about here?

Not CNC machined, but rather milled by hand, or did you just make it literally by hand from the aluminum blank? I'm a little confused.

Either way, I want to see pics....this bike sound dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Whats the frame weight on one of those Zumbi's?


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

not quite lightweight but better than stock!!


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

my balfa bb7. for sale as matter of fact.
40.23lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Whats the frame weight on one of those Zumbi's?


3920g(8.64lbs) w/o shock. Just visit the site


----------



## mantraxl (Aug 22, 2007)

*I'm not much of a downhiller, so...*

I dunno if this counts, but back in 1998-99 I had a Karpiel Disco Volante (custom XL frame) that I built up for cross country... seemed like a good idea at the time. The thing weighed in at a hair under 28 lbs with 8" travel at both ends spec'd as follows:

-Disco Volante frame (fox vanilla shock... whichever was the external reservoir, dual adjustable 2 1/2" stroke model at the time)
-Hanebrink LT-8 fork
-Hanebrink 32 hole front hub laced to a 32 hole sun xc-disc rim
-Mavic crossmax disc rear wheel
-XT cranks
-Syncros chainrings
-XT bottom bracket
-Speedplay Frog pedals
-XTR front derailleur
-Sram ESP 9.0 rear derailleur
-ESP 9.0 gripshift
-XT 12-28 cassette
-Moots seatpost
-Fizik saddle (whatever the ti railed mtb model at the time was)
-Ibis aluminum stem
-Syncros 3 deg bar
-first-year Hayes hydraulic disc brakes
-Specialized Team Control and Team Master tires with Greenlight tubes and Spinskins liners

Best result was at Tiger Rag in Clemson where I got 17th Pro-Expert / 2nd Collegiate Mens A in a nasty hot death-march of a race. I think attrition may have worked in my favor.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*your M3 spec needed*



bmxconvert said:


> Same as the lightweight FR thread
> 
> 38.5lbs.
> 
> ...


Any chance to see full spec of your bike?
I'm thinking about getting Yeti 303 and shaving some weight off. I know that yeti's frame is roughly 2lbs heavier but I hope to build it around 40lb.

thanks


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> Any chance to see full spec of your bike?
> I'm thinking about getting Yeti 303 and shaving some weight off. I know that yeti's frame is roughly 2lbs heavier but I hope to build it around 40lb.
> 
> thanks


Sure. Not a problem. I think that the Yeti 303 could be built sub 40, especially depending on what type of course your running, what price you want to pay and of course what components you choose.

My M3 build is as follows:

Frame: Intense M3 medium works finish. I don't think there have been any changes recently but if there have the frame was build in August of '07 for clarity.
Fork: '08 Boxxer WC. Thicker castings around the bushings, straight cast legs, and something different about the axle too. I believe it's slightly heavier than the '07.
Headset: Race Face Deus
Headset spacers: Winwood carbon fiber 2.5mm
Stem: Sunline Boxxer Direct Mount
Bars: Sunline V1. I believe that they are the 28 or 28.5" wide, not the 29's.
Grips: ODI Ruffian LockOn
Seat: Bontrager Race X Lite (150g I believe) carbon/nylon base, hollow ti rails
SeatPost: Bontrager Race ACC carbon 200 something grams, has an aluminum sleeve inside so I don't have as much to worry about should my bike be tossed in a race.
Seatclamp: Stock Intense bolt on
Pedals: Welgo MG-1
Cranks: Shimano Saint 170mm
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Chainring: Race Face 36T DH ring
ChainGuide: Gamut Psomething, poly guard to cover 36T sprockets
Chain: Sram PC991(?) HollowPin
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32t
Derailleur: '07 Sram X9 short cage
Shifter: '07 Sram X9
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon 8" front, 6" rear
Tires: Michelin DH16 2.5" front, cut Michelin DH24 2.2" rear
Tubes: 26" Bontrager standard tubes at time of weigh in, usually I run 24" standard(non-heavy duty) Bontrager tubes
Rim Strip: Velox
Wheelset: WTB Dual Duty FR
Rear Shock: Manitou Swinger 6-way w/ 400(maybe 450)lb steel spring

I know that switching out my brakes, shock and or coil, tires, cranks, cassette, shifter, derailleur, grips and chainring could drop weight without sacrificing strength, durability or performance. In the case of the rear shock I would likely gain performance as the SPV really diminishes small bump compliance. I will be rebulding the WTB wheels with lighter spokes and nipples despite the wheelsets already incredibly low weight.

Spam: The M3 frame is also for sale. I know that I've only had it 4 months but I've got 2 new frames coming and the M3 will become a wall ornament in my bedroom, a darn expensive one too should it not sell.

-Kevin


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

It works for me for now. Cannondale Gemini 900


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Weighs in at about 45 lbs. Shes a lightweight, racing beast.










And my FR bike weighs in at about 24.8 lbs.!


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

TheProphet said:


> Weighs in at about 45 lbs. Shes a lightweight, racing beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sick ride man!!
heres my 06 jamis diablo 2.0 somewhere around 44 pounds.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice bikes but not so lightweight


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

36.25 lbs and great for tight stuff and sprinting


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

trail bait said:


> 36.25 lbs and great for tight stuff and sprinting


Are you running DRS, is that the 888?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

trail bait said:


> 36.25 lbs and great for tight stuff and sprinting


no dude we meant lightweight *bikes* not just the fork.


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread will be cool if it showed the bikes on the scales. Granted they are all nice bikes but some of the weights thrown out are iffy. 

Eff IT. I got a 21 pound vp-free. Put your boots on cause its getting thick!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

yes it's a 888 and I run a single chain ring


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

thegromit said:


> Are you running DRS, is that the 888?


Ha ha ha... 36.25 lbs. Nice stinky man, but that's almost 20lbs of frame and fork alone!


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

Didn't Cedric Garcia win a world cup on a Cannondale Gemini thats under the "8- 10 of travel required for being what was called earlier as a world cup race rig" I think it only had 170mm of travel. Just saying from earlier talking about what they think a world cup race rig is.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

norbar said:


> Nice bikes but not so lightweight


Sure they are! Just get moving a little bit.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

bmxconvert said:


> Same as the lightweight FR thread
> 
> 38.5lbs.
> 
> ...


Where does one get Ti spindles for the MG-1s? Also where do you get your Ti bolts. I have a local guy but he is kind of expensive. Looking for other options.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bmxconvert said:


> Tires: cut Michelin DH24 2.2" rear


What sort of cutting did you do to your Michelin dh24 2.2 tyre?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I realize you guys race your 7 inch rigs and all, but when I think "DH race rig" I think 8-9 inches of rear, and a triple-clamp... IMHO.


9.5 inches in the rear

08 Cannondale Judge: 40.1lbs will be sub 40 after I put a Ti spring on it.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

thegromit said:


> Didn't Cedric Garcia win a world cup on a Cannondale Gemini thats under the "8- 10 of travel required for being what was called earlier as a world cup race rig" I think it only had 170mm of travel. Just saying from earlier talking about what they think a world cup race rig is.


No, the Cannondale Gemini DH models had 9.5 inches just like the judges and 203mm in the front. I use to own one as well.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Jettj45 said:


> No, the Cannondale Gemini DH models had 9.5 inches just like the judges and 203mm in the front. I use to own one as well.


Sorry, the Judges have 220mm of rear wheel travel...220mm/25.4 = 8.7 inches.

The Gemini DH had 180mm of rear wheel travel...180mm/25.4 = 7.1 inches.


----------



## illu (Dec 28, 2007)

New rig for this thread..

My Devinci Wilson 4 at 17.3kg. Would drop a shitload of weight if I changed all the raceface stuff (bars, seatpost, cranks) and the SRAM DH Cassette. Also running tubeless tyres with tubes...:madman:


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

What a beautiful bike, one of the cleanest I've ever seen.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm looking forward this pedals illu, wich are?

Thanks.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not 100% on the weight... it now has 50/50's and maxxis minion DH's... I think it's about 38-39#


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

09 Demo 38.95lbs (Out of the box, bone stock 39.4lbs)
















:thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> I'm pretty skeptical w/o scale pics...I must admit.


You guys crying about scale pics are being retarded. You want me to show you a pic of my 37 pound RFX hanging from a scale that reads 32 pounds? Piece of cake.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Bulldog said:


> You guys crying about scale pics are being retarded. You want me to show you a pic of my 37 pound RFX hanging from a scale that reads 32 pounds? Piece of cake.


No pick??? try again. :crazy:


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> No pick??? try again. :crazy:


Never tried to post a pic the first time. :madman: Scale pics are retarded.


----------



## mcballer52 (Oct 26, 2003)

CroMo + 45lbs = no more aluminum falling apart under me. Pedals awesome, corners amazing. Put lighter tires, fork and brakes on her and it would actually be light weight! I'm running a 888vf, Magura Gustav brakes, and 2.7" Intense FROs... I9 wheels saved me a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

38 lbs. IH, FACTORY SUNDAY


----------



## illu (Dec 28, 2007)

Hiramson said:


> I'm looking forward this pedals illu, wich are?
> 
> Thanks.


Dark Cycles Arachnid. They are made in Canada. Best grip on a pedal I've ever experienced, even beats Straitline. They have developed a small amount of clap though.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## TIBO (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn, very nice bikes. I like the Wilson, the blue Demo and the Sunday. Nice build, weight and colour schemes :thumbsup:

Here is my Giant Glory One @ 16,818kg ( 37,08lbs)



















Frame: '07 Giant Glory One Size "S"
Shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0 with Moto-Pitkan Pro-Race-Tuning
Fork: '07 Rock Shox Boxxer Race
Headset: VP Reducer
Stem: Syntace Superforce 45mm
Bar: Syntace Vector Lowrider
Grips: Giant Lock-On
Brakes: Formula The One 220/200
Seatpost: KCNC SC Pro Lite
Seatclamp: Token
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer Team 83mm
Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
Pedals: Wellgo MG-1
Chainwheel: Truvativ Holzfeller 38t
Chainguide: CFK selfmade
Chain: SRAM PC991 Hollow Pin
Cassette: SRAM PG970 11-23
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 shortcage
Shifter: SRAM X.7
Wheel Front: Hope Pro II 20mm with Mavic EX721
Wheel Back: Hope Pro II 12x150mm with Mavic EX721
Tubes: Schwalbe AV13
Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2,35

I hope to drop 0,6 kg (1,3 lbs) over the winter by upgrading the boxxer race with solo-air and replacing the holzfeller oct by fsa gravity light cranks :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Dude, sweet ride
How do you like formula brakes? I love mine


----------



## TIBO (Mar 30, 2008)

The best brakes I ever had. But I have to change the 220mm front rotor. This is way too much power for me on the front brake. I'll swap the 220/200 combo to 200/180. This should have still enough power an will also save some weight :thumbsup:


----------



## illu (Dec 28, 2007)

TIBO said:


> Damn, very nice bikes. I like the Wilson, the blue Demo and the Sunday. Nice build, weight and colour schemes :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is my Giant Glory One @ 16,818kg ( 37,08lbs)
> ....


Awesome Giant, I've always had a soft spot for the Glorys  Nice match on the fork and frame colouring. Never had a chance to ride one, I'd like to test the maestro-suspension since everyone seems to like it.


----------

